# Iron Man 3: Action-Film erscheint in 4D - jedoch vorerst nur in Japan



## Gast1669461003 (15. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Iron Man 3: Action-Film erscheint in 4D - jedoch vorerst nur in Japan* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Iron Man 3: Action-Film erscheint in 4D - jedoch vorerst nur in Japan


----------



## l0l (15. April 2013)

Endlich ein Kino, das einen in der Raumzeit reisen lässt.
Oder sollte letztlich die Überschrift doch nicht stimmen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2013)

Im Text wird doch erklärt, was mit 4D gemeint ist.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. April 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Im Text wird doch erklärt, was mit 4D gemeint ist.


 
Ein Artikel besteht aber nur aus dem Titel und ggf. Bildern, mein Lieber. 

Die Erfahrung, im Stuhl passend zum Geschehen auf der Leinwand durchgerüttelt zu werden, bekommt man, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch schon in einigen deutschen Kinos. Zumindest in ausgewählten, die man mit der Lupe suchen muss. Auf Geruch nach verbrannten Reifen und Haaren oder Wasser und Staub, der mir ins Gesicht geballert wird, verzichte ich aber gern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Was für ein Blödsinn


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (15. April 2013)

ich will Star Trek Into Darkness in 4D!!!!!!


----------



## Chronik (15. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn


 
Jop erst 3D und jetzt schon 4D. (WARUM???)

Ich halte 3D für ein vorübergehende "Must-Have" aber viellleicht bin ich auch einfach, in der Sache, zu altmodisch?
Also ich will nicht unbedingt mit einer Brille (zu Hause) vorm TV hocken (die Armen Brilenträger, oder geht das?) und mir da so ein 3D Film reinziehn. Wobei ich ja finde das dieses 3D eher was für Kinder (ca. 5-9 Jahre) ist (die sich so was noch schwer vorstellen können).


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Chronik schrieb:


> Jop erst 3D und jetzt schon 4D. (WARUM???)
> 
> Ich halte 3D für ein vorübergehende "Must-Have" aber viellleicht bin ich auch einfach, in der Sache, zu altmodisch?
> Also ich will nicht unbedingt mit einer Brille (zu Hause) vorm TV hocken (die Armen Brilenträger, oder geht das?) und mir da so ein 3D Film reinziehn. Wobei ich ja finde das dieses 3D eher was für Kinder (ca. 5-9 Jahre) ist (die sich so was noch schwer vorstellen können).


 
Nein, bist du nicht. Mich interessiert es auch überhaupt nicht.  Außerdem verträgt es ja nicht jeder so und ich hab keine Lust, dass mir nach jedem Film schauen oder zocken dann speiübel ist. Ich hab ja jetzt schon bei manchen Shootern "Motion Sickness", da kann ich mir ja dann gleich einen Eimer jedes Mal daneben stellen.


----------



## Dyson (15. April 2013)

Stell ich mir lustig vor.

Sobald Iron Man mit samt seinem Haus ins Wasser klatsch, spritzt Wasser aus einer kleinen Düse im Sitz des Vordermanns auf alle Kinobesucher und ihr Popcorn. 

Hat ja in dem Sinne auch nichts mit 3D und zwingender Weiterentwicklung zu tun, insofern unter Umständen schon eine ganz unterhaltsame Ergänzung, wenn es gut eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Peter23 (15. April 2013)

Gibts in jedem größeren Freizeitpark.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (15. April 2013)

Vielleicht sollten die Sprücheklopfer der Filmindustrie aus ihrem 3D erstmal echtes 3D machen. In Computerspielen würde man das nämlich höchstens als 2,5D bezeichnen, was uns da vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## McDrake (15. April 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Sprücheklopfer der Filmindustrie aus ihrem 3D erstmal echtes 3D machen. In Computerspielen würde man das nämlich höchstens als 2,5D bezeichnen, was uns da vorgesetzt wird.


Sagen wirs mal so:
Wenn der Film gu in 3D gedreht wurde und das Kino Top ausgerüstet ist, dann gibts durchaus sehenswerte 3D-Filme.
und manchmal ist weniger auch hier, durchaus mehr.


----------



## Maverick3110 (16. April 2013)

Da freut man sich auf den Film " Furzorgie im unbelüfteten Schweinestall"


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Sprücheklopfer der Filmindustrie aus ihrem 3D erstmal echtes 3D machen. In Computerspielen würde man das nämlich höchstens als 2,5D bezeichnen, was uns da vorgesetzt wird.


 Vllt. solltest du dir ein besseres Kino suchen? 

Des Weiteren gibt es, wie McDrake schon richtig geschrieben hat, sehr gute und natürlich auch mittelprächtige 3D Filme. Avengers & Hobbit, als Beispiel, sind sehr gute 3D Filme ... genauso wie natürlich Avatar. Als Film schlecht, aber die Technik, wir haben Avatar im IMAX gesehen, ist einfach grandios.

Mal schauen wie Anfang Mai Iron Man 3 in 3D aussehen wird, bislang war es ja lediglich 2D.


----------

